# Brother GT-381 not printing white ink or magenta.



## CraigB19 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, I'm having issues with my Brother GT-381 printer! It will not print white inks, and magenta! any idea on whats going on?


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Craig, there could be a number of things going on. Hopefully it is not bad heads. One of the things to looks at is for clogged tubes or loose tubes under the capping station. You would need to remove the front cover to see if any of the tubes came loose. Sometimes the tube is there and looks as if it is fine. Just need to touch it a little and if it is loose it will come off the bottom of the capping station on the affected heads. For the clogged tube is is a little more complicated because you would need to remove the whole assembly from the back of the machine.

You would need to do a capping station pressure test to see if the tubes are clearing the caps. Check to see if you can do a tube cleaning on the affected head and see the cleaning solution flowing through. If is is not flowing and you have checked the tubes for clearance you may have bad heads. Call Brothers technical support and they should be able to guide you in the right direction.

Good luck!

CD


----------

